
Metformin in Longevity Study (MILES) - evo_9
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02432287
======
crb002
Why don't they just look at Medicare records? We have the data...

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
Who is "they" in your question, and who is "we"? Do you expect Albert Einstein
College of Medicine to have access to your personal medical history without
explicit individual consent?

~~~
crb002
I've worked for a Medicare contractor. Big Oracle database. You can run
aggregate actuarial queries without violating HIPPA.

